
Show HN: Smarter Search for GitHub Repos - bilater
https://gitrelevant.netlify.app/
======
user_agent
@bilater You might also make a search to execute after hitting enter, which
doesn't work like that at the moment - one must mouse click the search icon.

(thx for fixing that C# thign!)

------
user_agent
Yeah...

@bilater The search can't distinguish C from C# [I corrected myself in a
comment below]. If you'd be willing to make it work, I'd be happy to use it.
Other than that, good job!

~~~
user_agent
OK, I just figured out you can use quotation marks around the language field
which does the job for C#, but I'm not sure you want to keep it that way.

~~~
bilater
Thanks for catching! I'll take a look

~~~
bilater
Hmm for some reason C++ equates to 'cpp' in github search.

~~~
bilater
should be fixed now

